# April POTM VOTING THREAD!



## Corry (May 2, 2006)

Vote for your choice for POTM.  

View photos here.


----------



## terri (May 2, 2006)

Yes, ma'am! :salute:

Is it just me, or do we have a stunning array of talented people around here? This is an exceptionally awesome collection of images this month! A very tough decision! 

Great stuff, people!


----------



## Corry (May 3, 2006)

terri said:
			
		

> Yes, ma'am! :salute:
> 
> Is it just me, or do we have a stunning array of talented people around here? This is an exceptionally awesome collection of images this month! A very tough decision!
> 
> Great stuff, people!



Oh, no...it's not just you...we DO have a stunning array of talented people.


----------



## JonK (May 3, 2006)

fantastic images!


----------



## Corry (May 10, 2006)

Congrats to WXNUT!!!! HE WON THE APRIL PHOTO OF THE MONTH WITH HIS PHOTO HAILMAKER!


----------



## terri (May 10, 2006)

Congrats, indeed!


----------



## LaFoto (May 10, 2006)

Yessss. This is very worth being Photo of The Month!!!


----------



## Chiller (May 10, 2006)

Congrats Wxnut.  Nicely done. !!!


----------



## Mohain (May 10, 2006)

Congrats wxnut. really awsome image. Well deserved win


----------

